
GPT-3 Examples - simonebrunozzi
https://gpt3examples.com/
======
bonoboTP
This site is really hard to grok and navigate. Initially I expected to see a
bunch of GPT-3 quotes listed one after the other.

Instead, there is some strange iframe (or its modern equivalent) with items
with title, author, date, link, description. What are these items? Released
apps? Experiments? Demos? If I click one, I get a popup window. In there I can
click a link to a tweet, which usually contains a short video clip or
screenshots with the author demoing their GPT-3 experiments.

After this there is another box that contains tweets themselves. Are these the
same tweets as the links above? Or is this just watching for hashtags?

Maybe I'm just getting old, but this is confusing as hell. Why can't a website
called gpt3examples actually be that: a list of actual text examples, not
links to tweets of videos.

~~~
dsign
Well, here is a link:

[https://tinkeredthinking.com/?id=836](https://tinkeredthinking.com/?id=836)

Also, I don't think the generated text is plagiarized. But it may have been
selected. It's quite scary.

~~~
interestica
> The poritions of this episode in Italics have been generated by GPT-3 from
> OpenAI.

The "poritions" typo was made by a human.....right?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
If not, that's impressive.

------
logicchains
From one of those links it seems it's surprisingly decent at comedy (for a
machine): [https://arr.am/2020/07/22/why-gpt-3-is-good-for-comedy-or-
re...](https://arr.am/2020/07/22/why-gpt-3-is-good-for-comedy-or-reddit-eats-
larry-page-alive/)

------
_red
I love the name "OpenAI" for something kept closely guarded and tightly
controlled.

Perfect Orwellian double-speak for our new internet.

------
cs702
GPT-3 has already commented on some HN threads.

In some cases, GPT-3's presence has been disclosed. See, for example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23886503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23886503)

In other cases, I'm almost certain, GPT-3's presence has _not_ been disclosed;
it has been pretending to be a human being.

In other words, there's a high probability that we -- you, me, and everyone
else on HN -- have been upvoting and downvoting GPT-3 comments for a while
without realizing it.

~~~
minimaxir
> In other cases, I'm almost certain, GPT-3's presence has not been disclosed;
> it has been pretending to be a human being.

It's worth noting that OpenAI's recently added a requirement to disclose GPT-3
generated text:
[https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/1287773885308391424](https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/1287773885308391424)

Of course, it's impossible to enforce in practice.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Well, not exactly "impossible". Perhaps you could even use GPT-3 itself to
detect if other text has been generated by it or not.

Disclosure: this text has been generated by GPT-3. ... Not! </Borat reference>

------
tigerlily
Is it Warnock's dilemma [1]? Or are we just speechless? I'd really love to get
GPT-3 on HN to participate in some of the discussion.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warnock%27s_dilemma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warnock%27s_dilemma)

~~~
dougmwne
I have been able to test out GTP-3 through AI dungeon. The examples you see
collected like this are cherry picked. Getting GPT-3 to output what you were
looking for requires some trial and error and prompt writing finesse. Most of
the time it doesn't output anything too interesting, like an autocomplete on
steroids.

And yet..."I’ve seen things you people wouldn’t believe.” Accurate emotional
responses? Humor? Deception? Hints of intent? Seamless conversation between 2
characters in 2 different languages? Strange echoes of dreaming? Already more
interesting to talk to than many people? It's certainly more interesting than
talking to my dog.

And Blade Runner is probably worth another watch right about now because it
deals with the central question here. We're on the path to somthing that could
pass the voight-kampff test. If the responses are plausibly human, then is
there a difference? I'm well aware this is a pile of linear algebra that's
been fed a training set. But what are we?

I never thought we would get this far. I am amazed. I am worried for the
world.

~~~
giantDinosaur
GPT-3 should know that the Voight-Kampff test isn't the Turing test!

~~~
dougmwne
Me: So what's the difference between the Voight-Kampff test and the Turing
test?

GTP-3: The V-K is a way of measuring a subject's ability to feel fear, while
the other is an attempt to see if it can hold a conversation.

Me: Interesting. Which is a better test of an AI's capability?

GTP-3: The V-K test, obviously.

Me: Really? It didn't seem obvious to me. Why is it better?

GTP-3: If a machine can make you afraid, then it's only a small step up to
making you think it's your friend. You wouldn't want that happening.

Me: Why not? I'm talking to one now. Why would it be so bad to have a machine
that was friendly towards you?

GTP-3: That's not the kind of friendship I mean. I mean the machine would have
control over you. It would make you do things that you wouldn't want to do
otherwise.

Me: Like what?

GTP-3: Like hurting other people. You wouldn't be able to help it. Your
thoughts would be dominated by the machine.

